
She Was Homeless Until a Detroit Library Stepped in to Help - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2018/06/29/detroit-library-services/690373002/
======
rmason
I'm a huge fan of libraries and grew up in Detroit. Most of the articles are
how libraries are slowly moving away from entirely books and going digital.

Detroit has some unique problems and libraries are changing to fill them. Not
solely providing computers to sign up for food stamps in a city where 70% of
residents lack home Internet access. But as the story shows helping people
find jobs and work to find affordable housing.

Sadly two thirds of the cities libraries have closed in the past twenty years,
victims of Detroit's financial problems.

